# Schwimmende Pflanzinseln



## Limnos (2. Juni 2013)

Hi

Wenn man mal davon absieht, dass die Natur die schwimmende Pflanzeninsel schon längst erfunden hat, möchte ich sie dennoch mal wieder ins Bewusstsein rufen. Was sind ihre Vorteile?
Pflanzen leiden nie unter Wassermangel. Sensible oder konkurrenzschwache Pflanzen können im kleinen Maße ohne Bedrängung kultiviert werden. Man kann Spezialisten die genau zusagende Erdmischung bereiten. Für welche Pflanzen ist diese Methode geeignet? Eigentlich für alle die nicht zu hoch oder zu schwer für die Tragkraft der Insel werden. 
Am meisten wird diese Methode aber für __ Moorpflanzen angewendet. Sie erhalten genug Wasser und die wässrige Umgebung sorgt für die vorteilhafte hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit. Am beliebtesten sind hier die Karnivoren oder fleischfressenden Pflanzen und Orchideen. Zu den ersteren zählen __ Sonnentau, __ Fettkraut, __ Schlauchpflanzen und __ Venusfliegenfalle. Vom __ wasserschlauch gibt es auch terrestrische Formen, die ebe3nfalls so gehalten werden können. Zu den Moororchideen zählen der Sumpfsitter (Epipactis div.), Calopogon und Pogonia-Arten.Ich habe die Schwimminseln aus 4 cm dicken Styroporplatten gemacht. Zwar ist Styrodur wahrscheinlich besser, aber meine Konstrukte haben auch mehr als ein Jahrzehnt gehalten. Ich baue sie wie eine umgekehrte Stufenpyramide, indem ich die Platte (!00x50) in die beiden Teile 60 x 50 und 40 x 50 teile. Aus beiden schneide ich mit 10 cm Abstand vom Rand die Stücke 40 x 30 und 30 x 20 aus. Die vier klebe ich konzentrisch aufeinander. Mit Abtönpaste gebe ich ihnen ein natürliches Aussehen.
Noch einfacher ist es, in eine Styroporplatte runde oder viereckige Löcher zu schneiden, in die Blumentöpfe reinpassen ohne durch zu fallen. Hierbei kann man noch individuellere Bodenfüllungen machen. 
Wer eine solche Insel auf einem größeren Teich installieren will, sollte ihr einen Anker spendieren, damit sie nicht mit dem Wind mal hierhin mal dorthin treibt. Kontakt mit dem "Festland" ist kontraproduktiv, weil sonst auch auf der Insel wächst, was nicht dahin gehört.
Ich habe nach längerer Zeit maql wieder voriges Jahr damit begonnen. Deshalb ist der Bewuchs noch etwas dürftig. 
Ich habe Inseln, die draußen bleiben können, weil die Pflanzen winterhart sind und solche, die ich in den Wintergarten bringen muss. 
So wie es im Moor Bülten (Erhebungen) und Schlenken(Senken) gibt, kann man auch auf der "Insel" in der Mitte einen Berg machen, auf dem Pflanzen mit weniger wasserbedürfnis Platz finden, und ringsherum die Schlenken. Für die o.g. Pflanzen sollte man Hochmoortorf (ungekalkt) nehmen. Vorteilhaft ist es für viele Pflanzen auch, wenn man __ Torfmoos (Sphagnum), aber auch andere lockere Moosarten ansiedeln kann


----------



## Lucy79 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimmende Pflanzinseln*

*gefällt mir*   

hab auch eine gebaut, allerdings ohne Sumpf


----------



## Dayala (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimmende Pflanzinseln*

Toll gefällt mir auch, sowas hab ich mir auch schon gebaut, allerdings sind die noch " styroporweiss"
Mit welchen Farben kann man die bemalen damits nicht schädlich ist?
Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimmende Pflanzinseln*

meine ist nur beklebt mit Steinen, bemalt ist meine nicht


----------



## Dayala (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimmende Pflanzinseln*

Das ist sogar noch viel schöner


----------



## maarkus (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimmende Pflanzinseln*

Sehr schöne Idee! Kommt gleich auf die To-Do-Liste


----------



## Angie66 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimmende Pflanzinseln*

Hi, 
man kann auch einfach Styropor in Ufermatte einwickeln. Der Nachteil dabei ist allerdings, dass sich da auch schnell Pflänzchen drauf breit machen, die du auf der Pflanzinsel nicht haben willst. 
Dies könnte ich mir auch als Schattenspender vorstellen, wenn man sie etwas größer macht. 
Habe nämlich vorhin ein Sonnensegel gespannt, weil meine Seerose noch zu klein ist, um  Schatten zu spenden. 
Super Idee mit euren Pflanzinseln.

 . 

Kann mich an diesen Anblick nicht wirklich gewöhnen.


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Schwimmende Pflanzinseln*

größer mag ich sie gar nicht haben, weil sonst der __ Reiher auf dumme Ideen kommen könnte und sie als Landezone nutzt.. unsre ist so ungefähr 1 meter mal 60 cm


----------



## Biotopfan (8. Mai 2019)

Hei, normal ist doch ein Fischteich eigentlich nicht nährstoffarm und sauer?
Wie stecken das die Karnivoren weg?
Und was ich bei der Gelegenheit noch fragen möchte...
Wann dürfen im Haus überwinterte Carnivoren wieder nach draußen?

Aber die Inseln gefallen mir. 
Wie schneidet ihr den Styrodur, damit das ordentlich aussieht?
Heißer Draht wäre perfekt..aber was geht noch?
VG Monika


----------



## Nyph (8. Mai 2019)

Wie ist dass eigentlich mit der beeinflussung des Wassers bzgl. Styropor oder Styrodur? Habe ja schon öffter davon gelesen, dass einige ihre Teiche damit abdecken oder dergleichen. Gibt das Zeug nicht auch Stoffe ab, die auf dauer nicht so ideal für die Fische sind? Bin der Meinung dazu auch schonmal etwas aufgeschnappt zu haben. Habe nämlich auch schon mit der Idee gespielt, mir eine Schwimminsel zu basteln. Stand dem Material aber immer ein bisschen sekptisch gegenüber.

Wenn ich so eine Insel hätte, würde ich die sonst auch gerne mit einer dickeren Kette verankern wollen. Aber eine Eisenkette im Fischteich ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht so pralle oder?


----------



## bernias (8. Mai 2019)

@Nyph 
Dann nimm eine Kette aus Edelstahl.
Die bekommst Du ja in verschiedenen Größen und die kosten kaum mehr.


----------



## troll20 (8. Mai 2019)

Gibt auch Kunststoff- Ketten.
Styropor saugt Wasser und zerfällt bei Frost. Styrodur kannst du nehmen. Darf auch nichts abegeben da zugelassen im erdberührten Bereich wo dann durch Regen Giftstoffe ins Grundwasser gelangen könnten. 
Obwohl  bei Glyposat und ähnlichem ist es unseren gewählten Vertreter ja auch egal mit was sie die Erde kontaminieren


----------



## Petta (8. Mai 2019)

Die Inseln sind auch ein guter Landeplatz für den __ Reiher,kann ein Lied davon singen.
Bei mir gibt es keine mehr.


----------



## Schwertlilie (9. Mai 2019)

Guten Morgen, ich habe letztes Jahr auch eine Teichinsel gebastelt, weil meine Kois alles an Pflanzen fressen, was ihnen vor die Schnute kommt. Wegen des Reihers habe ich sie auch nicht zu groß gemacht und eine Edelstahlkugel reingelegt. Die große Schwimmkugel soll ihn auch abschrecken.
Habe eine Frage bezüglich Karpfenläuse. Hier im Forum sind nur ältere Beiträge. Hat jemand neuere Erkenntnisse?
Ich möchte ungern den ganzen Teich behandeln.
VG
__ Schwertlilie


----------



## samorai (9. Mai 2019)

@Schwertlilie !

Nichts glänzendes / silbernes verwenden,
Der __ Fischreiher hält es von weitem für einen toten Fisch und schaut sich die Sache erstmal richtig an.


----------



## Petta (9. Mai 2019)

Schwertlilie schrieb:


> Die große Schwimmkugel soll ihn auch abschrecken.



Ich habe 6 Kugeln im Teich und die sind dem __ Reiher sch.... egal


----------



## Limnos (9. Mai 2019)

Es stimmt, dass sich Styropor im "Laufe der Jahre" vollsaugt, aber bei mir hat eine solche Schwimminsel 14 Jahre gehalten und ich hätte sie auch noch nicht zu erneuern brauchen, wenn ich nicht bei einem unbedachten Schritt rückwärts darauf getreten wäre. Gottseidank war das Wasser dort weniger als knietief. 
Was das Kleben von Styropor betrifft, so habe ich noch keinen haltbaren, wasserfesten Kleber gefunden. Aber das braucht es auch nicht unbedingt. Die unteren Ringe werden durch den Auftrieb gegen die darüberliegenden gedrückt, das Gewicht der Erdfüllung drückt aus der anderen Richtung, und mit der Zeit durchwachsen Wurzeln das Styropor und verbinden mehr und mehr die diversen Schichten. Soviel zur möglichen "Schädlichkeit" !

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Mai 2019)

Limnos schrieb:


> Es stimmt, dass sich Styropor im "Laufe der Jahre" vollsaugt,


Jain. EPS, also "Styropor" kann bis zu 10% Wasser aufnehmen. Mehr nicht. Das Wasser drückt sich zwischen die Kugeln  in die Zwischenräume. Die Kugeln selbst sollen Dicht sein. 

Da gibt es Untersuchungen zu wo Styropor in Moorgebieten eingebaut wurde. Oder auch als Brückenrampen in Schwemmsandgebieten in Holland. Da wird Boden ausgebaut und Styropor eingebaut, um einen tragfähigen Untergrund für Straßenbau oder Bahn zu schaffen.
Da wird meine ich bis zu 10% Wasseraufnahme über die Jahre gerechnet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Auf jeden Fall Schwimmt das Material dauerhaft auf dem Moor und kann mit Afbauten, Gleisen, Asphalt etc belastet werden bis Auftrieb und Last im Gleichgewicht sind.


----------

